# sale find, jars and flask



## coreya (Nov 6, 2010)

Bought a large box of jars ( had 30 jars and 1 flask in it ) at a yard sale for 45 dollars, There were 8 mason's CFJCo Patent jars (7 quarts and 1 pint) 3 of them have the same mold #, mold marks and color (color matches a sky blue crayon). What are the chances that 3 of these jars stayed together from the same batch?
 There were also 2 Mason fruit jar with erased Atlas but in red book 9 there is only listed a 1/2 gal # 143 and both of these are quarts (one with a 4 and the other with a 2 under JAR) Is this listing the same in red book 10?
 There is also a Mason's Improved # 1701, only thing is its only listed in aqua or sky blue and this one is dead clear. Same in red book 10?
 Last but not least is a small amber flask which I know nothing about so any input would be appreciated.




















































 Here is a link to a slide show for more pics.

SLIDE SHOW


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 6, 2010)

That was quite a haul!
 The amber strapside flasks are somewhat abundant, but that one looks like a nice light color, which is good. It has extremely thin walls, which would make it something I'd be glad to acquire, but cleaning that gunk out might get tricky..


----------



## ajohn (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey ya Cor!
 Sweet deal for sure.
 I believe I have one of those CFJCo with that same mold #.Just a tinge darker and those jars would be called cornflower blue.Still a pretty jar.What do you think about calling that IMPROVED a # 1690.Unlisted color in RB#9.
 Way to go!


----------



## coreya (Nov 6, 2010)

Love to see a picture of the base of yours ajohn, the improved is a Mason's (arched letters) Improved with only a mold number on base (even that appears peened out) whereas the 1690 is a mason (arched) improved (no s on mason). Thanks for the response.
 cyberdigger, Alcohol seems to be dissolving the gunk slowly.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice haul! The flask is a great color.


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2010)

great haul! pm me if ya want to sell a cfgco. jar!


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2010)

hey corey more pix!


----------



## coreya (Nov 7, 2010)

madman, click on slide show at bottom of first post, or do you want more pictures than those?


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: coreya
> 
> madman, click on slide show at bottom of first post, or do you want more pictures than those?


 hey corey sorry missed the slide show link  wow! very nice!


----------



## coreya (Nov 8, 2010)

Added some pics of flask cleaned up to slideshow.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Love to see a picture of the base of yours ajohn, the improved is a Mason's (arched letters) Improved with only a mold number on base (even that appears peened out) whereas the 1690 is a mason (arched) improved (no s on mason). Thanks for the response.


 Aha!You are correct.I missed that (S) thing.Gotta tell ya again,you did great .
 I'm digging out that CFJCo


----------



## coreya (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone with a ballpark value on the flask, Its not my area of knowledge so I will defer to the experts on here! Madman did you get my email?


----------

